# How long can an actual flare-up last?



## miss.T

I was just wondering how long an actual flare up can last? I know I have been suffering now for about a year and a half.  Im 28 years old, and I remember back when I was about 14 years old I went through this exact same thing, the doctors did test after test and never did find out what was wrong with me. I just remember ending up at the ER just about every evening (that was another thing I could never understand....why did always act up in the evening?) Anyway after about 6 months (I think....don't really remember) it just disapeared and never came back full blown until about a year and a half ago. I think between that time I might have had like 3 attacks that landed me in the ER, but they only lasted the day and then went away. I do have the odd good day now and then.....like when it first came back a year and a half ago.....I would go weeks sometimes up to 8 with out pain, then they started getting closer and closer together and lasted longer and longer until now its just about all the time....with the odd good day.


----------



## D Bergy

There are many variables that can affect a flare up.  Far too many to predict how long a flare will last.

I would speculate that the reason they seem to appear worse toward the end of the day is because you are eating, and when you are sleeping the guts have time to repair and rest.

In my case, the flare, was brought on by certain foods.  By that I mean I was probably always in a low grade flare, but when I ate certain foods that I do not tolerate such as Onions, Malt, and Milk, I would get a major flare that caused me to notice a problem.  I am far better by just avoiding these foods.  

A flare, at least in my case and probably in many others is an indication of a worsening problem.  It does not mean you were just fine before that, only that it is getting worse than it was previously.

It is quite possible that you also have certain foods that do not agree with you and this is one reason why you are getting worse.  Stress also brings inflammation to a higher level.   Someone once posted a real good list of common foods that often cause problems with people that have Crohn's.  I hope someone could repost that list, as I cannot find it.

I also had some painful episodes when I was young.  They were not common and we had no clue what caused them.  The older you get, the slower the body is to repair itself.  

You could try a form of an elimination diet and try to find out what or if any certain foods make you worse.  I would automatically eliminate milk, since it is such a common problem food.  It also may harbor a bacteria directly related to Crohn's disease.

Dan


----------



## jamie2462

mmm I would try a food journal. It sounds like there is something setting you off...did you say you have crohn's or colitis? I missed details On you I think. :S sorry.


----------



## D Bergy

I have Crohn's, but the food allergies are common to both diseases.

I went over forty years before making the connection of my food allergies.  It just is not something you notice unless you are looking.

A food journal is an excellent way to narrow things down. 

Dan


----------



## Collette

I am not a big yogurt person so I bought the granola bars to crush up and add for last and texture.  Wow!!! I didn't catch on right away but the granola tore me up.  I definitely feel better not eating it anymore.  You might want to avoid thinks like that.


----------



## miss.T

jamie - I have crohn's, I was finialy diagnosed a couple weeks ago from a small bowel follow through test. It showed I have a lot of narrowing and damage to the layers of my small intestines close to where it joins the large intestine. I go in next tuesday for a colonoscopy. I think I also may have a fistula (not sure if I spelled it right) going to my bladder, I seem to be having some major bladder issues over the past couple months. Like blood in the urin, and having a really hard time going pee (I have to really strain myself and push to empty my bladder). And when my bladders full? Wow.....it makes the crohn's pain more intense.

As for the food issue, its really hard to tell because it seriously gets bothered by anything I eat. So I normaly just don't eat.....I have no appetiete either so it just feels better to NOT eat period. When I do eat, it seems to be not too bad as long as I only have a bite or two.....but if I sit down and eat a meal....watch out, because I'll get serious pain. I get vitamines and fluids through an IV right now. I do however notice a huge connection with the stress factor. When Im stressed out (which is a lot, I have a very stressful life) it gets incredably bad.


----------



## D Bergy

If you are regularly flared between November and May, I would strongly suspect it is due to lack of vitamin D because of the season.

You could try to supplement with D-3 and see if it breaks the cycle.  Many here have reported low vitamin D levels.   I am going to get tested for this, as I am curious how I am doing given our harsh winter climate.  I do take a multivitamin but I doubt that is enough.  New research suggests a much higher level of D-3 may be beneficial.

Dan


----------



## CKnowsBest

Indefinitely I would think. My most recent flare started two years ago and is still going strong.


----------



## D Bergy

Magnesium is needed when supplementing with Calcium.  Your body cannot use additional Calcium unless you have plenty of Magnesium.

The additional D will also help absorb the calcium.  Too much vitamin A will also prevent Calcium from being used.  I have to order Multivitamins for Seniors to get the lower amount of vitamin A.  It is not common to be deficient in A unless you are  child and malnourished to begin with.  Vitamin A in the form of the precursor Beta- Carotene does not affect bone strength.

Since we are prone to osteoporosis, I think this is important to prevent future problems with brittle bones.  If you are taking steroids it is even more important. 

I feel Magnesium is one of the most important minerals to make sure you have enough of.  There is no way to test for deficiency so I automatically supplement for it.  Your body just uses what it needs.

Magnesium deficiency triggers or causes the following 22 conditions; the introduction of magnesium, either by a high-magnesium diet, with green drinks, or magnesium supplements, can help alleviate these conditions:

   1. Anxiety and panic attacks
   2. Asthma
   3. Blood clots
   4. Bowel disease
   5. Cystitis
   6. Depression
   7. Detoxification
   8. Diabetes, Syndrome X,
      and Metabolic Syndrome
   9. Fatigue
  10. Heart disease
  11. Hypertension
  12. Hypoglycemia
  13. Insomnia
  14. Kidney Disease
  15. Liver Disease
  16. Migraine
  17. Musculoskeletal conditions
  18. Nerve problems
  19. Obstetrics and Gynecology--premenstrual syndrome, dysmenorrhea (cramping pain during menses), infertility, premature contractions, preeclampsia, and eclampsia in pregnancy, lessens the risk of cerebral palsy and Sudden Infant Death Syndrome (SIDS)
  20. Osteoporosis
  21. Raynaud's Syndrome
  22. Tooth decay


Notice that bowel disease is listed also.  For the full article see the following:

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2004/08/07/miracle-magnesium.aspx

Dan


----------



## jamie2462

Hi again,

Ouchie momma. I hear where you are coming from with the fistulas making the whole crohn's situation just that much more "joyful". I have perianal fistulas instead of the bladder like you.....so you get the idea. 

I recently started my food journal and I am starting to notice a couple of things that mess me up...(i take a lot of notes so I know how I prepared things, when pain started, etc.) It's working out well so far. Hopefully after a while I'll see any patterns that really mess me up and correct them.

What medications do they have you on? It almost sounds like you are needing a stronger dosage? Do they have you on steroids or anti-inflammatorys to start bringing down the flare up? I am on prednisone and when the symptoms reoccur i go back up a pill and then taper down by half a pill but I am not out of the woods yet...I haven't even gotten in to see my surgeon again yet since the last fistula repair and then the scope again after that. Whooo Hooo.

The joys of living in Crohn's land. Yeeesh.  SO are you in the hospital now or going to like a med day or something to get these IV fluids?


----------



## dhelman

My flare ups have only lasted about a week.  The initial onset was your basic nightmare, wake up in the middle of the night with cold shakes and sweats.  Intense exhaustion, constant dizziness and nausea.  Then pain and dizziness that just makes you start crying.  My saving grace is that for me personally, Budesonide really works.  That is my emergency steroid medicine and when the flares hit hard, I start it again.  During the flare up week when it is getting better, I am still basically bed-ridden but I have enough willpower to eat a little and watch TV.  But after a few days of Bedesonide, I start to feel better, although Budesonide has its own side effects which still make you feel pretty crappy, but it is a whole lot better than Crohn's flare up issues.

But, even though the major flare up lasts for a week or two, it is still months before I am back to 90% strength and energy levels.  And for me personally, even when I am in remission, I still have bad days, pain days, dizziness days, and cold shake days.  They aren't as bad and they don't put me in the hospital but they do drain you emotionally and physically.


----------



## ronroush7

I had an abscess that lasted for three months before surgery was done.

 2


----------

